# Flu Nasal Swab Test Billing



## jhendrix08 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello! We've recently purchased the nasal swab rapid flu test that tests for both Influenza A and Influenza B. (One swab; two results)
I've done some research and wanted to make sure I am going to be billing correctly.  I read that we should bill the procedure (87804) two times since the test gives two results and to use modifier 59 on the second test. Also, I read to use modifier QW since this is a CLIA waived test. Does it matter which modifier to use first? Also, do I need to use the QW modifier on both lines? THANKS, in advance!!


----------

